# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Фильмы "Брат" и "Бригада"

## Lampada

*Брат*         http://vvord.ru/*tekst-filma/Brat/*  
Текст фильма:    http://vvord.ru/tekst-filma/Brat/

----------


## DrZero

Брат http://video.namba.kz/#!/watch/1083240/ (ссылка на фильм целиком)
Брат 2 http://video.namba.kz/#!/watch/844448/ (ссылка на фильм целиком)

----------


## kidkboom

Спасибо! Я очень люблю этот фильм... и сейчас я могу смотреть его на работу! =P

----------


## kidkboom

I found the script to Brat (1) in Russian, which helped me a lot, which hearing and pronunciation.  Сценарий «Брат» 
I *think* this is the page of the director, but I'm not sure.  Either way, the entire script is available, complete with actor notes, in Russian.  С рождеством всем =P

----------


## Lampada

*Брат*.  Английский перевод:  http://english.vvord.ru/tekst-filma/Brat/  *Брат-2*.  Английский перевод: http://english.vvord.ru/tekst-filma/Brat-2/

----------


## Ann

> I found the script to Brat (1) in Russian, which helped me a lot, which hearing and pronunciation.  Сценарий «Брат» 
> I *think* this is the page of the director, but I'm not sure.  Either way, the entire script is available, complete with actor notes, in Russian.  С рождеством всем =P

 This is great! Thank you! Any chance that you can find the script of 《Бригада》?  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> *Брат*.  Английский перевод:  吶襃 ?譛赭 草瑩 轢 琿站蓍驫鉤 ?茆裙  *Брат-2*.  Английский перевод: 吶襃 ?譛赭 草瑩 2 轢 琿站蓍驫鉤 ?茆裙

 _She is pretty.
Girl, how do you do?_ 
*ROFL* 
That's priceless!

----------


## kidkboom

> This is great! Thank you! Any chance that you can find the script of 《Бригада》?

 
Ann, I tried very hard to get ahold of this for you. I signed up to kinozal.tv, a website like imdb.com for russian cinema.. They were supposed to have a copy of the script there (so I was told by a tip I got from a commnent at otvet@mail.ru) , but when I registered and got in - no, they don't have it, and neither does imdb... well, I at least made you a catalogue of the episodes, all 15, by youtube links, with subtitles in English and Serbian... That's something, and it seems like it's the most anyone's ever gotten! Maybe if I am skilled enough, I can create a script for you from the episodes.. Anyway, here's what I got:  
BRIGADA (2002)
ep 1 Brigada 2002 episode 1 english and serbian srpski subtitles mafia movie - YouTube
ep 2 Brigada 2002 episode 2 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
ep 3 Brigada 2002 episode 3 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
ep 4 Brigada 2002 episode 4 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
ep 5 Brigada 2002 episode 5 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
ep 6 Brigada 2002 episode 6 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
ep 7 Brigada 2002 episode 7 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 8 Brigada 2002 episode 8 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 9 Brigada 2002 episode 9 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 10 Brigada 2002 episode 10 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 11 Brigada 2002 episode 11 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 12 Brigada 2002 episode 12 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 13 Brigada 2002 episode 13 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 14 Brigada 2002 episode 14 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
ep 15 Brigada 2002 episode 15 english and serbian srpski THE END GODOV - YouTube 
I'll look for more data.. In the meantime, I hope this helps. пока )  
EDIT: Hey hey! As always seems to be the case, *LAMPADA IS AWESOME!!* and thanks to her post above, I found some scripts for Brigada. Though you maybe already found them the same way. Look here under Brigada, the numbers represent the different episodes: http://english.vvord.ru/spisok-filmov/7/

----------


## Ann

::  

> Ann, I tried very hard to get ahold of this for you. I signed up to kinozal.tv, a website like imdb.com for russian cinema.. They were supposed to have a copy of the script there (so I was told by a tip I got from a commnent at otvet@mail.ru) , but when I registered and got in - no, they don't have it, and neither does imdb... well, I at least made you a catalogue of the episodes, all 15, by youtube links, with subtitles in English and Serbian... That's something, and it seems like it's the most anyone's ever gotten! Maybe if I am skilled enough, I can create a script for you from the episodes.. Anyway, here's what I got:  
> BRIGADA (2002)
> ep 1 Brigada 2002 episode 1 english and serbian srpski subtitles mafia movie - YouTube
> ep 2 Brigada 2002 episode 2 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
> ep 3 Brigada 2002 episode 3 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
> ep 4 Brigada 2002 episode 4 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
> ep 5 Brigada 2002 episode 5 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
> ep 6 Brigada 2002 episode 6 english and serbian srpski subtitles - YouTube
> ep 7 Brigada 2002 episode 7 english and serbian srpski - YouTube
> ...

----------


## Serge_spb

Chechen war, post-soviet depression, noir, no sheet movie, epic sceneries of St Petersburg, nationalism, epic, hitman.     
Сабики  ::   Брат / Brat (1997) -  
или здесь  Скачать оригинальные субтитры Брат / Brother (brat): 1 :: Notabenoid.Com 
(можно читать непонятные места из файла обычным wordpad`ом)   

> 1
> 00:01:39,000 --> 00:01:43,998
> - Слышишь, что это за песня?
> - Стоп! 
> 2
> 00:01:43,999 --> 00:01:48,996
> Стоп! Стоп!
> Кто пустил сюда этого урода? 
> 3
> ...

----------


## Lampada

Brigada Full Episodes English Sub

----------


## Lampada

Камерный хор "Нижний Новгород"  * Полковнику никто не пишет...*

----------

